# WHAT ANTI-VIRUS is GOOD



## zOaib (Dec 25, 2007)

apart from the following which one can i use without too much memory hogging 

AVG
Mcafee
Norton
avast

the above dont apply is there anything other than these that is good

i used to use AVG and love it still , but it started giving me false detection for the obfustat virus , which is a known issue and it wud detect my bioshock.exe file as one , and hence i cud nto play bioshock anymore untill i uninstalled avg from the pc ........... and avg support keeps saying they will fix on their next update , and i have updated atleast 15 times after that but to no avail ................. anyways if there is nothing else after i beat bioshock ill just install avg back again =P


----------



## francis511 (Dec 25, 2007)

Very popular around here - nod 32
Avg, avast and kaspersky are funtional anti-virs. I agree about norton , likewise mcafee and trend can be real bitches to uninstall


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 25, 2007)

just get the symantec anti-virus corporate edition. theres really no GUI and you dont even realize its running...


----------



## Wile E (Dec 25, 2007)

I use and recommend Kaspersky.


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 25, 2007)

i use a sword also.


----------



## quickie (Dec 25, 2007)

+1 for symantec antivirus corporate edition.


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 25, 2007)

Get kaspersky for dirt cheap. Just get it from ebayers who get very cheap oem subscription codes.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nod32,new interface is nice too.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 25, 2007)

Nod32 - very low on system resources, and good detection.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with ^ ^ Nod32


----------



## Triprift (Dec 25, 2007)

I use Pc cillan an appart from the annoying "Computer components want to access the internet" screen wich i see alot when playing online its good


----------



## y2kbugger (Dec 25, 2007)

nod 32 is the only way to go, i tried kaspersky and it did not live up to expectations.


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 25, 2007)

y2kbugger said:


> nod 32 is the only way to go, i tried kaspersky and it did not live up to expectations.



Thats funny, I always used Kaspersky and when I tried NOD32 it did not live up to my expectations


----------



## zOaib (Dec 25, 2007)

will try nod32 , thx guys


----------



## wiak (Dec 26, 2007)

"NOD32 you fool" as Sergeant Bosco "B.A." Baracus will say 
http://www.eset.com/
if you got  more than one computer in the house you might want to get multi licences you can save alot! 
http://www.betterantivirus.com/

here is how it looks like





NOD32 do uninstall, unlike Norton hehe


----------



## Sky (Dec 26, 2007)

i didnt want to make another topic cause its kinda related but i found this.
http://www.computeractive.co.uk/avg/index

free!

Edit: sry you didnt want avg, my bad ><


----------



## sixor (Dec 26, 2007)

so why dont you just quit AVG when you´re going to play???? 

it just will be there on the next boot, also you can turn off the resident and do manual scans on files


----------



## Mad-Matt (Dec 26, 2007)

kaspersky is the best of the best in my opinion and has detected stuff nod32 hasnt but kaspersky has annoyance to detect any software that uses keyboard input as a keylogger.  Both are good and you cant go wrong with either of these two.


----------



## waspman3372 (Dec 26, 2007)

I will never have NORTON again.It's garbage and try some time to uninstall it..good luck there.Ive got AVAST and it's ok but the it's slow when you want to do a scan.Im currently trying 2007 VIRUSKEEPER. Thought Id try it out.As for Antispyware have NEVER had any problems with XOFTSPY,LAVASOFT.These 2 are some of the best in my opinion.    WASPMAN


----------



## Wile E (Dec 26, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> Thats funny, I always used Kaspersky and when I tried NOD32 it did not live up to my expectations


Agreed. NOD32 didn't do anything that Kaspersky couldn't.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

kaspersky is my #1 and nod32 my #2.

Kaspersky is just a little more advanced when it comes to its use - set it to beginner/easy mode and you'll be fine (expert mode has constant popups and alerts)


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 26, 2007)

Kaspersky Internet Security is very good. Top notch PC security, too bad my subscription ran out, now I'm back on Kaspersky Personal 

I need to buy another sub key


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 26, 2007)

avast


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 26, 2007)

Kaspersky ........


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

I use and strongly recommend *Nod32*. It's really light on the system resources and is pretty good with its detection algorithm, the updates are timely, short and small in size. All in all, a very nifty little AV product.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 26, 2007)

I personally prefer F-secure. Great detection, low on resources. Though the latest versions are more bloated than previous versions. ie the integrated firewall and such, I just have the viruskiller.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

my only problem with nod32, was that at one point it played havoc with anything P2P (version 2.7 i beleive) - some games (supreme commander, company of heroes) which use the P2P system (as well as utorrent) had really bad problems unless you added them to exclusion, or disabled IMON entirely.

i assume thats been fixed, but i moved to kaspersky and never even thought of going back...


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 26, 2007)

I've used Nod32 and Kaspersky. Both are pretty good. If you can configure either one of them fine, you should be good. Just get the one that is cheaper .


----------



## y2kbugger (Dec 26, 2007)

@^^   thats why i love it, because its not bloated.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 26, 2007)

My vote is avg free but I think I read thats not an option for you.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Dec 26, 2007)

I vote for no anti-virus.  You don't have to worry about system resources and as long as you are careful online your fine.  I haven't had an anti-virus in a couple years and my comp runs perfect


----------



## francis511 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nemesis881 said:


> I vote for no anti-virus.  You don't have to worry about system resources and as long as you are careful online your fine.  I haven't had an anti-virus in a couple years and my comp runs perfect



But if you`re not scanning for viruses , then how do you know you haven`t got one ?????


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to give my vote for Trend Micro PC-Cillin.  I've been using their Internet Security suite for years now, and have never once had an issue when it's been active.  It's not a major resource hog like some other softwares are, either *cough* McAfee *cough*.  You can also disable all of it's features without seeing a "WARNING" pop-up every 1.5 seconds.


Although, just to be thorough, I use 3 programs when I do a once-a-week scan.  I only leave PC-Cillin as a constant firewall/anti-virus/anti-spyware program.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 26, 2007)

OK beat me to death ...but i am running Norton 2007 and with a dual core pc ,I see no real slow down on applications, apart when running full system scan,which I set to run when i am a sleep

At the minute with Task Manager..Symantec has 3 process's running 

ccApp.exe   =884k
ccSvcHst.exe =2596k
symlcsvc.exe =236k in memory


----------



## 7mm (Dec 27, 2007)

We've Got NOD32 & Kaspersky As Popular Choices For Paid AV, & AVG For Free One. I'd Rather Like You People To Take a Look At *www.av-comparatives.org*. Highly Reliable Source For Selecting Anti Virus. Personaly I'm Using Avast Home, Specially For It's Dedicated Scanners, Seven To Be Accurate.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2007)

Please dont use capital letters on every word :S


----------



## wiak (Dec 27, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I personally prefer F-secure. Great detection, low on resources. Though the latest versions are more bloated than previous versions. ie the integrated firewall and such, I just have the viruskiller.



+1
i even got 1 year of FREE subscription hehe after i tested f-secure Internet security 2004
but now am using NOD32 on all systems, two laptops, one gaming rig, another workstation and htpc 
it was cheap to buy 5x 2-year nod32 licences it was like the price of 2x 2 year nod32 licens in retail in norway lol, and got it from betterantivirus.com a reseller for eset, and NOK realy OWNED dollar so i even got it cheaper hehe, here is comperison

1500 nok = nod32 norway  store
700 nok = betterantivirus.com

talk about 50% less hehe

#1 NOD32
#2 F-Secure Internet Security
#3 AVAST
#4 AVG Free

is my list of prefered antivirus/firewall


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> OK beat me to death ...but i am running Norton 2007 and with a dual core pc ,I see no real slow down on applications, apart when running full system scan,which I set to run when i am a sleep
> 
> At the minute with Task Manager..Symantec has 3 process's running
> 
> ...


You can't compare it that way. AV programs often add to the mem usage of some Windows services as well. To see the true ram usage, you have to compare a fresh boot with no AV, to a fresh boot with AV.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nemesis881 said:


> I vote for no anti-virus.  You don't have to worry about system resources and as long as you are careful online your fine.  I haven't had an anti-virus in a couple years and my comp runs perfect



Agreed, for the same reason you don't need condoms either. Just limit your sex to virgins. Then again when some virgin got herself aids from infected blood at the hospital you're screwed.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 27, 2007)

Nemesis881 said:


> I vote for no anti-virus.  You don't have to worry about system resources and as long as you are careful online your fine.  I haven't had an anti-virus in a couple years and my comp runs perfect



Yeah i got a mate who does the same n boasts about how he gets no viruses love 2 see his face when it all goes pear shaped


----------



## btarunr (Dec 27, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Agreed, for the same reason you don't need condoms either. Just limit your sex to virgins. Then again when some virgin got herself aids from infected blood at the hospital you're screwed.



That made me spill my coffee and choke laughing.


C'mon even a free Avast does its job well.


----------



## Peteyboi (Dec 27, 2007)

I find NOD32 to be pretty good.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2007)

Peteyboi said:


> I find NOD32 to be pretty good.



w1zz beat me to it... warez isnt allowed on here. keep it to PM or email, if you have to talk about it.


----------



## joker71 (Dec 27, 2007)

*anti-virus*

if you want the best than take kaspersky internet security 7.0.126 i use it now for 5 years and it never let me down great detecion of virusus,dangerus scripts and much more


----------



## zOaib (Dec 27, 2007)

using the 30 day trial on kaspersky , i like the interface and the option it gives for different ways of scanning and scheduling for scans ............... it detected 2 trojans which i may have had on my backup drive from god knows when ............. which aparently bit defender and avg never detected ( i tried bit defender for 2 days before installing this ) ........... bitdefender made my comp little slow .... so the reason i have kaspersky on it now ........... thx again for all the great inputs mucho appreciated.


----------



## zOaib (Dec 27, 2007)

since u all helped here is a great deal , this is where i got my 3 keys , and they are authentic the seller has 100% feedback of over 1200+

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290193328719

only 10.49 for one year license.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 27, 2007)

AVG Free Edition works just fine.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 27, 2007)

Actually , you guys , what i really like about kaspersky , is that when it detects a virus the pig-face thing comes up and it goes WEEEEEEEE like a pig.

                                         Hella kewl...


----------



## zOaib (Dec 27, 2007)

oli_ramsay said:


> AVG Free Edition works just fine.



thats what i used , but it started giving me a flase detection on the obfustat virus , for my bioshock.exe file and thats where i had to try something else. =)


----------



## zOaib (Dec 27, 2007)

francis511 said:


> Actually , you guys , what i really like about kaspersky , is that when it detects a virus the pig-face thing comes up and it goes WEEEEEEEE like a pig.
> 
> Hella kewl...



thats the only thing that is weird about it , cause it scared my little girl while she was sitting close to the speakers.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> just get the symantec anti-virus corporate edition. theres really no GUI and you dont even realize its running...



I highly DONT recommend anything from Symantic. Worst AV EVAR!


----------



## quickie (Dec 27, 2007)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I highly DONT recommend anything from Symantic. Worst AV EVAR!



how so? The Symantec Client Security Suite (which includes the anti-virus), I have found to be quite stable without issue. Uses relatively low amounts of resources. It may not be the best, but it's certainly not the worst. It is a highly regarded product, especially when compared to its "Norton" offerings.

Aside, I have also tried Endpoint, which is the Vista-equivalent. It's a bit buggy compared to Client but since Windows XP is my main operating system, I don't use it as often.


----------



## Evo85 (Dec 27, 2007)

I m getting ready to dump NIS 07. Simply because on my older machine it just bogs it down too much.

 Anyone tried Webroot AntiVirus with AntiSpyware & Firewall? From what I have read about it there is a 50/50 opinion split on it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

zOaib said:


> thats the only thing that is weird about it , cause it scared my little girl while she was sitting close to the speakers.



scares the crap out of me too....


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 28, 2007)

> I m getting ready to dump NIS 07. Simply because on my older machine it just bogs it down too much.
> 
> Anyone tried Webroot AntiVirus with AntiSpyware & Firewall? From what I have read about it there is a 50/50 opinion split on it.



I have WebRoot Spy Seeeper installed, but I've set the WIN processes to manual - otherwise, it loads with WIN and slows down the system, even if it's actually 'disabled'.  It seemed to flag quite a bit of things at first - especially with it running.  As for scanning, though, it's very thorough and fast.  I keep it installed specifically for scanning once a week/month.

along with I use Trend Micro PC-Cillin, specifically for anti-virus and firewall; but it has anti-malware, also.

my 3rd program I use for weekly scanning is Windows Defender . . . hey, it's decent and free; but again, I leave this process set to 'manual' also.


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 28, 2007)

I have used Kaspersky for a long time and it has proven to be worthy of taking up space on my harddrive

Note that all antiviruses were designed to have 1 hidden flaw so that if anything were to ever occur with the antivirus, the company or group who made it could use that flaw to fix a locked computer or ect. (just wanted to put that out there)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2007)

Avast if you need free. Wanna pay? Use Kaspersky.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

so far the list is:

Paid
#1 kaspersky
#2 nod32
#3 nortons 2007 (it IS better than in previous years, if far behind the first two in quality)

Free:
AVG
Avast


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i just use avg free it does me fine and so does the bloody windows firewall never had a virus on vista at all

mind you its a good idea to check for anti virus updates everyday coz mine does it every time i log in to windows and does a check


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

kieran_fletch said:


> lol i just use avg free it does me fine and so does the bloody windows firewall never had a virus on vista at all
> 
> mind you its a good idea to check for anti virus updates everyday coz mine does it every time i log in to windows and does a check



well you never had a virus that AVG told you about. its a common (flawed) argument 

What i like to do, is after a few months where i THINK i've had no viruses, is to try a 30 day trial from another company and see what shows up. That way i can see if my AV is just being awesome, or its failed so bad its not even noticing the junk on my PC.

That said.. i too have had few viruses on vista. I guess most viruses are aimed at XP's weaknesses (and IE6) and vistas windows defender is helping out the nooby masses without any AV at all.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2007)

quickie said:


> how so? The Symantec Client Security Suite (which includes the anti-virus), I have found to be quite stable without issue. Uses relatively low amounts of resources. It may not be the best, but it's certainly not the worst. It is a highly regarded product, especially when compared to its "Norton" offerings.
> 
> Aside, I have also tried Endpoint, which is the Vista-equivalent. It's a bit buggy compared to Client but since Windows XP is my main operating system, I don't use it as often.



Its detectability sucks to that of AVG or Nod32. I never recommend it.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Dec 28, 2007)

i didn't read the whole thread, but i like avast
it's free, easy to use (once you understand that they are trying to make it look like a music player (ie stop and play))
and it's not so bad on the memory
i don't get viruses, so it must be pretty good
my $.02


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah i have checked using another anti virus program still nothing its usually what toolbars and programs you download or flash on pages or that active x crap that gets a virus

i have not bad router firewall aswell that protects not only my pc but 360 it must stop a lot of the gunk getting through


----------



## wiak (Dec 29, 2007)

Evo85 said:


> I m getting ready to dump NIS 07. Simply because on my older machine it just bogs it down too much.
> 
> Anyone tried Webroot AntiVirus with AntiSpyware & Firewall? From what I have read about it there is a 50/50 opinion split on it.


i highly recommend NOD32 Antivirus, i am using it on 2 laptops with p4 mobile 2ghz and celeron 2ghz, one gaming rig mine,
dosnt use much and protects way better than norton!

why people say they dont recommend norton? i can say that norton antivirus is like a virus hole when it goes out of subscribtion! :/
h


----------



## reverze (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used Kaspersky for nearly 3 years now and would HIGHLY recommend it. Updates are very frequent and scanner detects many things that other AV programs dont; including top names such as Norton and Mcafee..


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2007)

wiak said:


> why people say they dont recommend norton? i can say that norton antivirus is like a virus hole when it goes out of subscribtion! :/
> h



And if you want to get rid of it like when i went to pc cillan u needed a degree to uninstall the mongrel


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 29, 2007)

I vote Nod32. Been using it for years and never a single problem.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have found Panda to be VERY good.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> I have found Panda to be VERY good.



especially with roast cashew and bamboo shoots.

Seriously: panda? i havent heard its name in ages. Does it have a firewall etc?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 30, 2007)

Panda AV was good...infact at one point it was the best, back at the time of w32.nimda but it went downhill since then.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Panda AV was good...infact at one point it was the best, back at the time of w32.nimda but it went downhill since then.



bloated? or just poor detection?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 30, 2007)

Just bloated. Their detection algorithms and heuristics are some of the finest even now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 30, 2007)

The best anti-virus around is NOD32.  Ive been using it for a while now and it finds and removes stuff that the Norton/Panda/AVG etc can not!

PS: steer clear of ANYTHING made by Trend or Symantec!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 30, 2007)

NOD32 is supposed to be good.


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 30, 2007)

best is kaspersky, many reviewers have given it 1st place many times. NOD32 is good but its a bit more of an admin virus scanner, is more complicated to use & kaspersky usually does a better job anyway.

i personally use Kaspersky Internet Security

have used a lot & have had a lot of friends use others & none compared to kaspersky.

i havent read many replies but if anyone said AVG do NOT listen. i personally have installed a trojan on a computer (friend that gave me permission) that had AVG & AVG said NOTHING!!!! i installed it right infront of it & nothing.
the trojan i installed wasn't new or anything, it was a keylogger that records every key typed (bank detaild, passwords, everything) & then sends the details back to the net where they can be accessed by whoever installed it. (can be hidden in other programs)

i cant remember wich virus scanners it was but norton & some other known brands detected 70% or less of 20,000 viruses used in a detection test & kaspersky detected 96%
& i had a friends computer that had mcafee on it & it was screwing up so i put kaspersky on & it detected either around 19 viruses or around 200 (cant remember wich 1!!!:shadedshu)


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 30, 2007)

I would say Kaspersky....personally I use Kaspersky Anti-Virus v7.0.0.125....
I´ve used it for 4½ years....Never been let down...superb support...very good user forum 
( like techpowerup! ) ;-)


----------



## mas0n (Dec 30, 2007)

I have used AVG for 6 years on my fleet of home PCs and have never had a problem. It is in my opinion one of the least intrusive and least bloated out there. If you need more than AVG and Windows Firewall, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 30, 2007)

if u seriously beleive that then ur doing something wrong.
not being offensive, but AVG aint good. yes it will detect a lot of stuff, but theres heaps of smaller things that it lets past that will do "damage" in the background, just like the keylogger i put on & a lot of other keyloggers that i know it dont detect.

(will b unsubscribing from this thread soon)


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

I've used Nod32 for years. It's excellent, but I didn't want to pay for it, so I've been using AVG. It's worked well for me paired up with a router firewall and peer guardian.


----------



## mas0n (Dec 30, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> if u seriously beleive that then ur doing something wrong.
> not being offensive, but AVG aint good. yes it will detect a lot of stuff, but theres heaps of smaller things that it lets past that will do "damage" in the background, just like the keylogger i put on & a lot of other keyloggers that i know it dont detect.
> 
> (will b unsubscribing from this thread soon)



My point was that you purposely loaded a keylogger. I run IPCop, use Opera or Firefox, and don't visit sites or download the kinds of files that would result in there being a keylogger any where on my network. Brains are the best malware deterrent.


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 30, 2007)

my point was using other comps u can easily "insert" this keylogger into any exe file & once that file is run it will install itself without your knowledge at all. whether i install it myself or have it hidden in a file its still installing the same files & it still didn't detect lots of stuff.

i will agree if you chose to not pay for a virus scanner. seeing as you dont have the best options for freeware, but as far as paid goes kaspersky ftw!

(am unsubscribing now, feel free to comment)


----------



## boonie2 (Dec 30, 2007)

zOaib said:


> apart from the following which one can i use without too much memory hogging
> 
> AVG
> Mcafee
> ...



Ive used AVG for years with no problems at all , team it with ZONE ALARM and youll be set , NORTONS is ok but still uses too many resources they say their working on that but......


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

zone alarm went bloaty + crap after they got bought out. i dont know if its got better since, but i have some firewall tests i use and that version i tested left more ports open than it blocked.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried out both Kaspersky and Nod32 about a year ago after I got sick of XP basically being raped by trojans and etc. I've stuck with Kaspersky and won't be moving to another product any time in the near future.

 Kaspersky.


----------



## zOaib (Dec 30, 2007)

Firedomain said:


> if u seriously beleive that then ur doing something wrong.
> not being offensive, but AVG aint good. yes it will detect a lot of stuff, but theres heaps of smaller things that it lets past that will do "damage" in the background, just like the keylogger i put on & a lot of other keyloggers that i know it dont detect.
> 
> (will b unsubscribing from this thread soon)



to add to your argument , when i installed kaspersky and ran a scan , it detected over 45 malware and torjans that apparently have been there for over a year and my avg never detected them once ................ so for me i am all kaspersky right now plus i got the license for it form ebay for only 10 bucks for one year =)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2007)

zOaib said:


> to add to your argument , when i installed kaspersky and ran a scan , it detected over 45 malware and torjans that apparently have been there for over a year and my avg never detected them once ................ so for me i am all kaspersky right now plus i got the license for it form ebay for only 10 bucks for one year =)



kaspersky did that on my storage system, and beat nod32. To be fair, they were 'harmless' programs (adware mostly) but nod32 had missed them compeletely, left me quite worried what the lesser programs would have missed.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 30, 2007)

In my experience Kaspersky uses a ton of resources. Other than that, it worked quite well.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 30, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> In my experience Kaspersky uses a ton of resources. Other than that, it worked quite well.


Not really. It's not as light as NOD32, but it isn't anywhere near bloated. Uses about 50MB on my system, and I have the KIS suite. 5 was pretty bad, but they really cut down the resources in 6 and 7.


----------



## J-Man (Dec 30, 2007)

I use AVG.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Not really. It's not as light as NOD32, but it isn't anywhere near bloated. Uses about 50MB on my system, and I have the KIS suite. 5 was pretty bad, but they really cut down the resources in 6 and 7.



58MB here. KIS 7.

I never used 5, but i did briefly use 6 (never checked its resource usage however)


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 31, 2007)

> my point was using other comps u can easily "insert" this keylogger into any exe file & once that file is run it will install itself without your knowledge at all. whether i install it myself or have it hidden in a file its still installing the same files & it still didn't detect lots of stuff.
> 
> i will agree if you chose to not pay for a virus scanner. seeing as you dont have the best options for freeware, but as far as paid goes kaspersky ftw!
> 
> (am unsubscribing now, feel free to comment)




I have to agree (except for the part bout Kas being top notch) - but if you singularly rely on only one anti-malware program, you're beating a path towards crippling yourself.

Having one anti-malware and firewall program run while you're just browsing online is fine, and a really good program will spiderweb 95% of everything you run across . . . none of them are fool proof.  Not every software developer is up on every single definition - and some have definitions that others don't just yet.  Scanning your rig should be as much of a routine scheduled thing as defragging your HDDs and cleaning your registry; and when it boils down to scanning your system for any potential infections, you should have your Rambo anti-malware, and possibly one or two other really good freeware programs.

Point in fact, I use Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 2008 suite, which runs as a constant anti-malware when I'm online, and replaces WIN firewall, also . . . for a once a week/month scan, I also use Webroot Spy Sweeper and Anti-Virus, and Windows Defender.  Last scan I ran, Spy Sweeper flagged 6 files that PC-Cillin completely overlooked.  PC-Cillin is an outstanding program that catches every major virus and common spyware, and never gets irritating with pop-up flag windows, but it still overlooked a couple of temporary internet files that were questionable.


Look at it like a countries homeland security . . . if you only have one branch of military, you're still left for attack if they're chillin in boats defending the coast . . . add a branch of military that can defend the skies, and you're lookin even better . . .


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> I have to agree (except for the part bout Kas being top notch) - but if you singularly rely on only one anti-malware program, you're beating a path towards crippling yourself.
> 
> Having one anti-malware and firewall program run while you're just browsing online is fine, and a really good program will spiderweb 95% of everything you run across . . . none of them are fool proof.  Not every software developer is up on every single definition - and some have definitions that others don't just yet.  Scanning your rig should be as much of a routine scheduled thing as defragging your HDDs and cleaning your registry; and when it boils down to scanning your system for any potential infections, you should have your Rambo anti-malware, and possibly one or two other really good freeware programs.
> 
> ...



I use KIS 24/7 on my gaming and mini system, but nod32 on my storage. every now and then i share the drivers over the network and remotely scan each other, so that they pick up what the other systems miss.

If i have problems, i'll throw every spyware scanner i can find at them til the problems go away


----------



## strick94u (Dec 31, 2007)

Panda anti virus is the best I have used I get mcfee free from comcast but I pay for Panda it has never let me down. I got 3 months free Norton protection on my new lap top but only had it about a week so can't say its good or bad yet. Norton has let me down in the past but you can't judge new from the past.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> I have to agree (except for the part bout Kas being top notch)


KAS is a top notch AV. It's been proven time and time again. NOD32 and Kaspersky consistently top the charts on Virus detection. Add to that the very effective firewall in KIS, and you have a very, very good product. That doesn't mean one should rely on only it, just as you stated.


----------



## mdashoot (Dec 31, 2007)

das müffin mann said:


> avast



+1

 I've been using Avast and it works great, plus its free and always stays updated.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 31, 2007)

I tried AVG a few years back also nod crap IMO even norton dont cut it. Panda all the way...


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 31, 2007)

> KAS is a top notch AV. It's been proven time and time again. NOD32 and Kaspersky consistently top the charts on Virus detection. Add to that the very effective firewall in KIS, and you have a very, very good product. That doesn't mean one should rely on only it, just as you stated.




IDK - I tired KAS, and honestly wasn't all impressed with it . . . perhaps it was just me.  I'm not saying that it's good . . . I just thought it was way overhyped.


One program I'd recommend as not being anywhere near worth what you spend on it is CA Antivirus.  I tried that for a short while here, also - damn software put a lockdown on ANY outgoing connection.  I had finally got around that, and it was blocking ANY legitimate software that needed to check for updates, or any site that needed to scan the rig for updates (i.e. Microsoft Update).  Once I got around that, it was blocking ANY downloads, even from legitimate sites (i.e. updates).  I finally got fed up with it, uninstalled it and took it back.


----------



## Sargeant_002 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've tried AVG - now trying Avira AntiVir - we'll see how that does. I'll have to look into NOD32 and Kaspersky though.

Brian-


----------



## sampofin (Jan 14, 2008)

F-secure is the best


----------



## Grimskull (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok i have tried almost all of the internet securities and antivirus packages on the market... all crap!!!!

The only one that is any good for todays internet user and gamer is Bitdefender Internet Security 2008 or Total Security 2008.

1) Ultra light on resources
2) Brilliant Priced
3) Updates are really small
4) Game mode is a brilliant idea that no other package has 
5) Full backup package included
6) Full Vista 32/64bit and XP SP2 support 
7) Turns off Windows Firewall and Windows Defender on install, as 2 security products on one PC is asking for trouble.

Everyone that i have shown this software too has moved from F-Secure, AVG, Norton, Nod32and kaspersky over to Bitdefender and will never move back.

http://www.bitdefender.com/site/view/antivirus-comparison.html 

Your wasting your time with the other anti-virus software.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is your opinion Grimskull on the other hand I would never try anything else since I started using panda 4 years ago.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Grimskull said:


> Ok i have tried almost all of the internet securities and antivirus packages on the market... all crap!!!!
> 
> The only one that is any good for todays internet user and gamer is Bitdefender Internet Security 2008 or Total Security 2008.
> 
> ...


I agree with Craigleberry, that's your opinion. I feel Kaspersky pwns Bitdefender. It certainly does in the detection tests.


----------



## Grimskull (Jan 14, 2008)

i actually used Panda and thaught it was ok... but cant remeber for the life of me why i changed...... Dam it!!!!!! 

But still wouldnt move from Bitdefender.... 3 years and still no problems with it... from version 9, 10 and 2008!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 14, 2008)

Nothing out there is as good or better than Norton or McAfee!!   I have tried several and to me Avast is nice.  I just can't tell that much of a difference if it is on or not and I love the boot-time scan feature.  The only thing I dislike about it is when I'm playing a game with the lights off, between 3-5AM,  and out of nowhere that damn guy comes through the speakers saying, "Avast has updated."  Gets me almost everytime!!


----------

